

Walking Creates A Thirst For Knowledge - longarm
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2011/01/25/1015950108.abstract
A study that backs up what a lot of smart people (including PG) have been circling around lately.<p>http://www.blog.sethroberts.net/2010/12/15/walking-creates-a-thirst-for-dry-knowledge/
http://www.paulgraham.com/addiction.html
======
zipdog
Abstract (I can't access the paper) mentions aerobic exercise training and
lessened memory loss. But I like the title.

